# IVF using donor eggs almost at transfer stage!



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi there, I'm totally new to Fertility Friends although have  been reading up on other peoples experiences for a while, but wasn't quite brave enough to join! I'm on week 4 of burserelin jabs and progynova and my womb lining last Friday was at 8.3mm, I have to call my clinic on Friday for transfer day! We are using donor eggs and my partners sperm as I was diagnosed with early menopause at 27 I am now 33.  I have a couple of questions?? Will my womb lining continue to grow? I'm still on the same meds? Is this a good thickness? I hope someone can give me some advice. I'm trying to not let it dominate my head but it is!!! Hope to hear from someone soon. X x


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

lining sounds good/ok thickness...i have had similar....and ok. sorry not an expert on this but two occasions this has been ok....and you will probably have a thicker lining now


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Geobenji and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*POF / Early Menopause ~ * CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE
(You could start a diary of your own, very therapeutic! Or simply read others' diaries)

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the links, I will have a good look through!! FF is becoming my best friend at the moment! It's so good to have people understand the highs and the lows! I should find out tomorrow how many eggs we have! I do hope the donor is ok!! I hope nothing goes wrong!! Fingers crossed! I will keep you posted! I hope you are all ok too!! xxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes please keep in touch, I hope everything goes well for you both x


----------



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

hello, phoned hospital today, donor not ready but responding well, egg retrieval on Wednesday, DH got to go on Weds too!! My last scan on Wednesday to check lining, Fingers crossed!! Transfer should be Friday 9th if embryologist thinks it will be ok without Blastocyst, if Blastocyst chosen will be Monday 12!! Getting nearer every day. I will keep updating!! Thanks FF such a support!


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

hi, im having de et around wednesday. had scan for lining yesterday and was 13mm, not sure if it will be ok come wednesday

angels x


----------



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Angels, your lining sounds really good to me, my clinic look for above 7 so I would be well chuffed with 13!! I'm worried as mine is only at 8, they have agreed to give me a scan on Weds to see if it is any thicker as have been anxious about it! Sending you all the luck in the world for Wednesday, please keep me posted, have been looking for someone who is in sync with me! I'm dreading the 2WW!! Take care of yourself x x  x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Geobenji ... dont forget about the cycle buddies thread (gave you the link earlier) there are loads all cycling at the same time as yourself    x


----------



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Ceri! xx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

hi geobenji

how you doing?

angels x


----------



## Hope n Glory (Jul 3, 2010)

i'm new to fertility friends also, sorry i have no advice i can give you.  I'll be ready for my 1st transfer using donor 1st week in Aug, really excited and scared  i was diagnosed with turner syndrome at 18 and have been taking hrt ever since, can i ask if you take hrt and have you had advice when u should stop taking them and start again.  thanks x


----------



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

Just to let you know that I went through early menopause around 10 years ago, and used my sisters donated eggs, and my partners sperm for IVF....and I'm now 13 weeks pregnant!!  This happened after our 1st attempt, so I wish you all the luck in the world for the same result.   

Best of luck!
Linda x


----------



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Angels,
I'm doing ok, how u doing? Feeling like this is going to be a really loooooooong week!!! I have to phone Hospital between 2-3pm today! I will keep you posted.
Love Nikki   

Hey Linda, 
That's fantastic!! My partners sister donated into the egg bank for us to bump us up the list! I obviously couldn't have hers! Hoping for transfer on Friday this week or Monday at the latest!! Here's hoping!!! Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!! Keep me updated on how you get on!  

Hi Hope n Glory,
Any advice I can give you as I am just a few weeks ahead! I will gladly help you with! I was concerned about stopping HRT and the hospital said it doesn't matter as the drugs will switch me off anyway (even though I was already switched off!) I had a bleed when I stopped taking it, but my hospital said that was fine as it cleared everything out!!! Not even thought about going back on it! I hope I won't need to even think about it for 9 months! All the best!

Take care Ladies


----------



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

Still waiting - Donor is responding well, but still not ready - she is having another scan on Wednesday! I have to phone just after 11.00am to see hhow she is going.

Can't cope with all the highs and Lows!!! 

Looks like it could now be Monday 12th or Wednesday 14th!! Maybe it's not such a bad thing, my womb lining may be even thicker by then!!     

I hope you are all ok

Take care 
GeoBenji

xx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

hello all

I had my blasts transplanted on wednesday.....first de.....

Hope and glory: I still havnt got my head round de .....but if pg, the excitment will make it easier.  Its such a new concept if you have been hoping to use your oe.  Good luck and i will be here if you need support

Geobenji: How you doing hon, do your have your embies on board?   

angels x


----------

